# Κείμενα για γέλια και για κλάματα



## Hellegennes (Mar 4, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι μετά τις φωτογραφίες και τα βίντεο, επιβάλλεται να υπάρχει και νήμα με καθαρό κείμενο για γέλια και για κλάματα. Η ιδέα μού ήρθε διαβάζοντας το παρακάτω, που για μένα είναι ορισμός της φράσης:

Νέο Σύνταγμα της Ελλάδος


----------



## Marinos (Mar 4, 2013)

Ωραίο! Εκτίμησα ιδιαίτερα το άρθρο 6 παρ. 11 (περί Κυριακής αργίας), και φυσικά το άρθρο 2, ιδίως την παρ. 3 (Άγιος Χαραλάμπους, Γεώργιος Σκεντέρμπεης Καστριώτης, Σπύρος Μελάς και Νικόλαος Μάρτης).


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2013)

Κάτι διάβασα για «κυβερνητική δημοκρατία» που ίσως με ενδιαφέρει. Εννοούν την cyber-democracy;


----------



## Marinos (Mar 4, 2013)

Κυβερνητική (προεδρική) δημοκρατία, διότι ο πρόεδρος θα ονομάζεται κυβερνήτης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά θα ψηφίζουν διαδικτυακά για τροποποίηση των άρθρων του συντάγματος, π.χ για τις ώρες λειτουργίας των προποτζίδικων (με απαιτούμενη πλειοψηφία μόνο 80%).

Αυτή η μανία, πάντως, να μπαίνουν τα πάντα όλα μέσα στο σύνταγμα (ή στο καταστατικό της πολυκατοικίας, η ίδια λογική είναι) πού να οφείλεται άραγε; Σε αδυναμία κατανόησης ότι τα βασικά κείμενα πρέπει να είναι κείμενα αρχών επειδή τα εφήμερα αλλάζουν; Στη (δικαιολογημένη, θα έλεγα...) δυσπιστία του τρόπου εφαρμογής των εφήμερων, ιδίως όταν διαφωνούμε;


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Κυβερνητική (προεδρική) δημοκρατία, διότι ο πρόεδρος θα ονομάζεται κυβερνήτης.


Πρέπει να προσθέτω φατσούλα. Πρέπει να προσθέτω φατσούλα... Πρέπει να προσθέτω φατσούλα... Πρέπει να προσθέτω φατσούλα... Πρέπει να προσθέτω φατσούλα... Πρέπει να προσθέτω φατσούλα... Πρέπει να προσθέτω φατσούλα... Πρέπει να προσθέτω φατσούλα... Πρέπει να προσθέτω φατσούλα... Πρέπει να προσθέτω φατσούλα... Πρέπει να προσθέτω φατσούλα... Πρέπει να προσθέτω φατσούλα... Πρέπει να προσθέτω φατσούλα... Πρέπει να προσθέτω φατσούλα...


----------



## Marinos (Mar 4, 2013)

Όι, εγώ φταίω, έγραφα βιαστικά και φώναζε η κόρη μου διότι θα άρχιζε ο Σουλεϊμάν (που θα καταργηθεί με συνταγματική διάταξη) και τον βλέπουμε στον υπολογιστή από τότε που χάλασε η τηλεόραση. Πού μυαλό λοιπόν!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 4, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, αλλά θα ψηφίζουν διαδικτυακά για τροποποίηση των άρθρων του συντάγματος, π.χ για τις ώρες λειτουργίας των προποτζίδικων (με απαιτούμενη πλειοψηφία μόνο 80%).
> 
> Αυτή η μανία, πάντως, να μπαίνουν τα πάντα όλα μέσα στο σύνταγμα (ή στο καταστατικό της πολυκατοικίας, η ίδια λογική είναι) πού να οφείλεται άραγε; Σε αδυναμία κατανόησης ότι τα βασικά κείμενα πρέπει να είναι κείμενα αρχών επειδή τα εφήμερα αλλάζουν; Στη (δικαιολογημένη, θα έλεγα...) δυσπιστία του τρόπου εφαρμογής των εφήμερων, ιδίως όταν διαφωνούμε;



You are missing the point. Ο λόγος που οι ώρες καταστημάτων είναι μέσα στο "σύνταγμα" είναι γιατί η Κυριακή αργία είναι θεμελιώδης αρχή της ορθόδοξης θρησκείας, που, για τον εν λόγω συνταγογραφ... συγγνώμη, συνταγματογράφο, είναι θεμέλιος λίθος του έθνους. Άρα οι ώρες λειτουργίας δεν είναι κάτι εφήμερο, με την λογική αυτού του συντάγματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> You are missing the point.


Έχεις δίκιο. Mea maxima culpa.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Επειδή δεν το διάβασα ολόκληρο, λέει πουθενά για την καθιέρωση της ψήφου μέσω τηλεκοντρόλ της τηλεόρασης;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> ...δεν το διάβασα ολόκληρο...



Ντροπή σου! Σε υποχρεώνω, για τιμωρία, να διαβάσεις 25 φορές το άρθρο 2, παράγραφος 3, να το ηχογραφήσεις και να το στείλεις στην Λεξιλογία προς ανάρτησή του σε περίοπτη θέση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Moυάχαχαχαχα :twit::twit:
E, όχι κι να διαβάζω αφού μπορείτε να μου τα πείτε εσείς.


----------



## Earion (Mar 5, 2013)

Εμένα μου άρεσε που
*Τα διόδια όλων των δρόμων της Επικράτειας δεν επιτρέπεται να λειτουργούν Κυριακή.*
Επιτέλους! Έτσι θα αποφεύγονται οι ουρές το απόγευμα της Κυριακής στις εισόδους της πόλης.

Αλλά και μια απορία: Πού βρέθηκε αυτή η αγία Θεοφανώ (Theophano Martiniake) υπό την αιγίδα της οποίας θα τρέχει το εθνικό πρόγραμμα παραδείσου (Κατώτερο Εγγυημένο Επίπεδο Αξιοπρεπούς Διαβίωσης);


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 5, 2013)

Γελάτε, γελάτε... όταν ψηφιστεί να δω τα μούτρα σας... το προοίμιο άλλωστε είναι ήδη ενσωματωμένο στο παρόν Σύνταγμα, η αρχή λοιπόν έχει γίνει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2013)

Εμένα με στεναχωρεί που δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια πρόβλεψη για το πότε θα εκλείψουν οι θρησκείες, πότε θα εκλείψει η ανάγκη του ανθρώπου για θρησκείες. Εδώ πιστεύουν ακόμα στην αστρολογία. Τι λέω — εδώ κουβαλάμε ακόμα τον κόκκυγα.
:scared:


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εδώ πιστεύουν ακόμα στην αστρολογία.



Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσος κόσμος πιστεύει ότι η αστρολογία είναι επιστήμη και διδάσκεται στα πανεπιστήμια. Και εννοώ αυτούς που ξεχωρίζουν τους όρους αστρολογία και αστρονομία. Άλλοι πάλι νομίζουν ότι η αστρολογία είναι παρακλάδι της αστρονομίας, όπως π.χ. έχουμε φυσική και κβαντική φυσική.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν το παρακάτω σάς προκαλεί γέλια ή κλάματα, αλλά οφείλω να σας προειδοποιήσω πως ο συντάκτης του, ο Guerino, είναι γνωστός παρετυμολόγος του phorum.gr, που φυσικά όλα τα βρίσκει ελληνικά (πρόσφατο παράδειγμα ο λόγγος).



gouerino said:


> Με φερνει πριν λιγες μερες ο ενας [_εννοεί γιος του_] το βιβλιο ιστοριας να με πει μαθημα.Το κεφαλαιο ειναι για τους μυκηναιους.Αρχιζε με τη θεωρια οτι οι μυκηναιοι ηταν οι πρωτοι ελληνες και ηρθαν απο το βορα.Αφου κατα τυχη γλυτωσα το εγκεφαλικο,το σβηνω με μπλανκο και απο επανω γραφω την αληθεια.Του εδωσα και οδηγιες,αν τυχων και σε πει μα-μου δεν μασας,ας παρεις και β,ας παρεις και γαμμα.Αν θελει τιποτα αλλο ,ας παρει τηλεφωνο να το πει σε εμενα.Και πηρε η ατιμη....[_η δασκάλα_]



Στην ερώτηση για το τι έγραψε πάνω απ' τα σβησμένα, απαντάει:

_Την αληθεια,οτι οι αχαιοι ειναι απογονοι των νεολιθικων κατοικων της θεσσαλιας,για τους οποιους ειχαν μαθει σε προηγουμενα κεφαλαια. Και με πηρε τηλεφωνο η αλλη και με ελεγε τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα και η υλη απο το υπουργειο ειναι αυτη και κατι τετοια._


----------

